# More Snow in the Mid Atlantic?



## PerfiCut L&L (Oct 18, 2005)

If it wasn't for the strange sound ringing in my head...ChaChing! ChaChing... I wouldnt even be thinking about the next storm, atleast not until the Motrin kicked in. So what do you think, are we gonna get one more snowing in the mid east this season, or was this nor-easter the grand finalè ? 

Personaly I think we'll probably get another small snow shower 1-3" if anything. 

Accuweater is calling for snow around the 21st.


----------



## MOW ME OVER (Jan 30, 2004)

Bring it on baby. I'm ready after tomorrow morning when I should be caught back up on my sleep. As long as it is over 3 inches then I am happy with that. Hell I was plowing back on 12-9-05 at a large strip mall that I am a sub for 11.5 hours then and we barely had 2 inches of wet nasty snow. They need one or two more trucks at this lot and the Bobcat was not running that day but that just means more money in my pocket then. LOL


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

By friday I should be good to go again. 

Dear Mother nature,
Thank you for the 20" of snow last week. But was that the best you could do. If not, BRING IT ON AGAIN!!!!!!!!! COME ON TRY ME!!!!!!!!!! Give me 36" of snow in 12 hours. 

Thanks
From all the guys at Its Got To Be Green Lawnscapes


----------



## mike33 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Bobcat service*

Hey, im from Cumberland nice to see someone close. Any thing in the forecast soon.

Mike


----------



## Potomac Lawns (Jan 28, 2004)

Well saw a few flurries today but nothing stuck, Hopefully we will get 1 more storm but i doubt it.


----------



## Idealtim (Jan 15, 2006)

i think we will get 4'' of powder or 1-3of watery crap.Or, the possibility of 0':angry:


----------

